# كيفية استخدام الـ scale في الرسم الهندسي على الورق ؟؟



## shatret (9 أكتوبر 2010)

كيفية استخدام الـ scale في الرسم على الورق ؟؟
الرسم الهندسي تحديدا

مثلا عندي طول ظلع 158652.37 
كيف استخدم مقياس الرسم لرسمه على ورق A3 مثلا ؟؟

باستخدام مقياس 750 مثلا , اريد الطريقة لايجاد الطول الجديد ؟


----------



## علي الدبس (10 أكتوبر 2010)

والله يا خوي انا حاب اعرف....................................وذا عرفت ابعته على [email protected] مع الشكرررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررر


----------



## kirla_81 (12 أكتوبر 2010)

اكتب طول ضلع منطقى عشان تلاقى حلول يعنى اكيد لمل تجيب مليون ونصف متر وعايز تحطهم فى ورقهa4 مش منطقية شويه


----------



## kirla_81 (12 أكتوبر 2010)

اكتب طول ضلع منطقى عشان تلاقى حلول يعنى اكيد لمل تجيب مليون ونصف متر وعايز تحطهم فى ورقهa4 مش منطقية شويه


----------



## shrek (12 أكتوبر 2010)

العمليه حسابيه بحثه اخي الكريم 
مقياس 1 :100 يعني كل 1 متر على الطبيعه نرسمه 1 سم
ومقياس 200:1 يعني كل 1 متر على الطبيعه نرسمه 0.5 سم 
وهكدا دواليك
يعني مقياس رسم 1000:1 كل 1 متر على الطبيعه = 1 ملم على الورق ويمكنك اعتماد الطريقه الحسابيه لمعرفه مقياس الرسم المطلوب 


مقياس الرسم = البعد في الرسم / البعد الحقيقي
يعني انت تبي متلا 158652.37 متر بمقياس رسم 750

.













الابعاد كبيره وستحتاج لتكبير الورق والمقياس معاً
تقبل تحياتي


----------



## kirla_81 (13 أكتوبر 2010)

شكرا ليك


----------



## shrek (29 أكتوبر 2010)

العفو اخي الكريم


----------



## odwan (29 أكتوبر 2010)

بالفعل أصبت أخي الكريم shrek بارك الله فيك ونفع بك


----------



## dena-2020 (29 أكتوبر 2010)

اخى اقسم الطول المراد رسمه على طول الورقة يطلعلك مقياس الرسم 
يعنى 158652.37متر على 40سم يساوى 3966.3 
لأ احنا هنخليه 4000 واعكس
158652.37 على4000 يساوى 39.66 سم على الورق بمقياس رسم 1 : 4000


----------



## dena-2020 (29 أكتوبر 2010)

لو مش واضح ممكن اوضح اكتر


----------



## shatret (30 أكتوبر 2010)

الف شكرا
واضح جدا


----------

